# Loadshedding Generator



## NickT (12/2/15)

Can anyone help with me with a site link for generators?

I really expected Google to spit out 10billion hits of places to find them, but I generally only get fong yong crap, or industrial sized monsters. 

To be a little more specific, I'm looking for a Diesel generator, that pushes about 8kva. 

All assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/15)

That small will generally be petrol. The diesel ones are normally the bigger gensets. I haven't seen many diesel gennies in the 7.5KVA and under range, they will be expensive if you do find one.


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Quick google and these are what I found.

This company does industrial and residential Generators.

http://www.maverickgenerators.co.za


This one gives a nice breakdown on the power of their units so you know what to expect before asking questions.

http://www.absolutepowerafrica.co.za/range1.php

Good luck!
Im doing the Generator hunt as well. Fun times. :/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Ive sent a request to Maverick Generators on their "Kipor KDE Series"

Its only rated for around 5 kva.

Which isn't too high, I know.
But its quiet, and it will run the important stuff during load shedding. So i will at least still be able to do stuff around the house without feeling like a burglar with a torch in hand.


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Sorry. I know I just triple posted.
I found this one. Which seems good.

http://www.bundupower.co.za/bp5s.php

Sent an email and they responded quite quickly with the quote. (Price of the unit is on the site in any case)

I think this one would work fine for me. As at max load I would use roughly 7 kva. (This is just working off an estimate)
So switching off a couple things and running the most important will be fine for those hours at night during load shedding.

However I don't like the fact that there is a 12 week wait for it to arrive.
That means I would pay now and only receive it roughly 6 May 2015.
Bah hambug!


----------



## vaalboy (12/2/15)

I suspect most peeps are buying from Makro and Game.


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/15)

Holy moly these companies are really capitalizing. I use to budget on R1000 per KVA for a decent genset. Even Game/Makro have added 50+% to their prices since this wave of blackouts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Holy moly these companies are really capitalizing. I use to budget on R1000 per KVA for a decent genset. Even Game/Makro have added 50+% to their prices since this wave of blackouts.




Yeah. Its quite sad. But supply and demand unfortunately.

Wish I had the bucks to have invested this a couple years ago. Would of been so much better. 
As it is the prices are just gonna keep sky rocketing because the demand is going to go through the roof.


----------



## TylerD (12/2/15)

Not a lot of genies going around at the moment. All are sold out and companies are struggling to get new ones in. I were on a list for 3 weeks and got lucky with 1 of the 5 they received.


----------



## NickT (12/2/15)

The prices really are rediculous. 

I know the pros of diesel over petrol, but I'm starting to wonder just how bad it can be to have a petrol generator. I mean, it's going to get used twice a day at the most for a total of maybe 5 hours (assuming the country doesn't totally go to hell). Surely for that amount of use, and with proper care and maintenance, it should be up to the job and last a few years?

Feel free to correct me.


----------



## TylerD (12/2/15)

NickT said:


> The prices really are rediculous.
> 
> I know the pros of diesel over petrol, but I'm starting to wonder just how bad it can be to have a petrol generator. I mean, it's going to get used twice a day at the most for a total of maybe 5 hours (assuming the country doesn't totally go to hell). Surely for that amount of use, and with proper care and maintenance, it should be up to the job and last a few years?
> 
> Feel free to correct me.


Was exactly my reasoning when I got my generator. Also wanted a diesel, but settled for the petrol.


----------



## MurderDoll (12/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Was exactly my reasoning when I got my generator. Also wanted a diesel, but settled for the petrol.



What one did you end up getting?Got any specs on it? And a link to the dealer maybe?


----------



## TylerD (12/2/15)

Zodd said:


> What one did you end up getting?Got any specs on it? And a link to the dealer maybe?


I got the Talon 6.5kva. Full backup and warranty. Al the Grip, Ryobi, Talon etc come from the same place. Just re-branded and styled.
GP Lawnmowers in Krugersdorp.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (12/2/15)

O, and it works like a dream. Key start with bells and whistles. R.8750.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/15)

Eskom can officially kiss my ring! My house now has an Inverter with a crap load of batteries integrated into the DB Board... so I have power for 4-6 hours on batteries... and in need I can connect the generator to the system and charge batteries as well!

So Eskom suck it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (13/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Eskom can officially kiss my ring! My house now has an Inverter with a crap load of batteries integrated into the DB Board... so I have power for 4-6 hours on batteries... and in need I can connect the generator to the system and charge batteries as well!
> 
> So Eskom suck it!
> View attachment 21335


Are you powering the whole house from the inverter Rob.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

Genosmate said:


> Are you powering the whole house from the inverter Rob.



Yebo @Genosmate! Everything except the Geysers's, overhead fans, swimming pool and the stove. They also replaced all the downlighters with LED's which is a massive saving ion amperage! In fact they replaced 60 of them and the new 60 LED's use the same power as 2,5 of the old ones!


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

Super stuff Rob. You are sorted. I need to investigate that battery and inverter thing. Just haven't had the time to do the research.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/2/15)

How many batteries are you running there Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

vaalboy said:


> How many batteries are you running there Rob?



8 Markus!


----------



## GadgetFreak (13/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 21338


Awesome setup there Rob. Can you give me ballpark figure on the total WATTS this inverter can handle?
I have one of these boxes with a single battery and inverter which I bought last year from Builders Warehouse. Its rated like 600/KVA. It powers my notebook, a 24 inch screen, 2 cordless phones, alarm system, adsl modem, my five chargers (not all on at same time) and because I work from home this is a not a luxury. No work no money. Anyway I have tested this on a busy day i.e. everyone running on wi-fi, charging two empty 18650 batteries, charging and iPad and cordless phone in use by my wife (no lie she hogs the line to its maximum)) and I got a good 6 hours before the inverter started beeping. Fan noise is my only problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/15)

I had one in 2008 @GadgetFreak and the fan noise also bothered me
I want to buy something now but i want a silent one
I suppose i could put it in another room with a lomg extension cable but thats a pain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (13/2/15)

Silver said:


> I had one in 2008 @GadgetFreak and the fan noise also bothered me
> I want to buy something now but i want a silent one
> I suppose i could put it in another room with a lomg extension cable but thats a pain


Agreed @Silver the noise is a bother. I guess there will be some supercooling in the future like they use in those silent gaming machines, water cooling or gas cooling together with those super copper pipes!

We could just put in earplugs and block out all the noise but then, we are in South Africa and that is just too damn dangerous!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Awesome setup there Rob. Can you give me ballpark figure on the total WATTS this inverter can handle?
> I have one of these boxes with a single battery and inverter which I bought last year from Builders Warehouse. Its rated like 600/KVA. It powers my notebook, a 24 inch screen, 2 cordless phones, alarm system, adsl modem, my five chargers (not all on at same time) and because I work from home this is a not a luxury. No work no money. Anyway I have tested this on a busy day i.e. everyone running on wi-fi, charging two empty 18650 batteries, charging and iPad and cordless phone in use by my wife (no lie she hogs the line to its maximum)) and I got a good 6 hours before the inverter started beeping. Fan noise is my only problem.



I'm not very technical but it comes with 8 102Amph High Cycle Batteries and the quote says 4,000 watts on the inverter.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (14/2/15)

Yes I guess that makes partial sense. 1 battery 600 watts x 8 batteries = 4800 watts. That's a lot of watts except for stoves, microwaves and the other high wattage devices. Long term I believe solar panels and wind turbines can serve as your charging sources. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (14/2/15)

@Rob Fisher , does your inverter have a noisy fan too?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , does your inverter have a noisy fan too?



Yes it does... luckily it's in the garage and we can't hear it in the house!


----------



## Silver (14/2/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes it does... luckily it's in the garage and we can't hear it in the house!



Thanks @Rob Fisher - yes, yours is wired into the DB board
I suppose that if one does that many DB boards are a bit away from the main areas so one doesnt really hear it


----------



## Ice (22/2/15)

Rob what tupe of inverters are u sporting there and were did u buy and how mutch was whole set up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/15)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ice (22/2/15)

Thanx rob


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

